

CSS3 dropdown menu - redmaniack
http://www.red-team-design.com/css3-dropdown-menu
Today you’ll learn how to create your own CSS dropdown menu, without any additional Javascript code. There are no images used and, as usual, minimal HTML markup. Let’s see how is made!
======
drdaeman
Nothing new, except for "CSS3" buzzwords.

This was possible in CSS2 days (obviously, without JS, except, maybe, for
cross-browser quirks). Well, by glancing, most of the code is CSS2.1. There
were even articles on — if I remember correctly — The List Apart on CSS
navbars.

Oh, yeah, and that's still HTML4 semantics, because HTML5 has <menu> and <nav>
elements.

